# [SOLVED] Some websites keep timing out



## Kaos Dragon

Since yesterday I just get the timeout message on a few websites. "The connection has timed out. The server at is taking too long to respond." It's not just my browser or my computer. The other two computers on the network can't access them either. Resetting my router a few times hasn't helped either.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Some websites keep timing out*

Hi Kaos Dragon,

Is this a wired or wireless connection issue?

Please see this Sticky and provide us with a lot more detail information regarding your issue.


----------



## Kaos Dragon

*Re: Some websites keep timing out*

It's a wired connection, but it's effecting the wireless ones too. I've had Verizon Fios for a long time now, but it only started yesterday.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Some websites keep timing out*

When you said resetting your router is it Power Cycle or reset to the factory default?

Pls list all Make and Model of your devices - Modem, Router...


----------



## Kaos Dragon

*Re: Some websites keep timing out*

Before I had only power cycled, but I just tried restoring the defaults without any luck. I think the modem also acts as the router... It's an Actiontec MI424-WR Rev. D


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Some websites keep timing out*

You might want to check if there's a new firmware for your Actiontec device then install it.
Actiontec

Have you also tried contacting your ISP since all computers are affected?


----------



## Kaos Dragon

*Re: Some websites keep timing out*

The firmware is up to date and Verizon's tech support couldn't figure it out.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Some websites keep timing out*

A possible DNS issue. Lets find out.

Pls provide an ipconfig /all output of your computer. Instruction is at the bottom of this page.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html

Verify that none of your computers are using Proxy servers.
KSU Libraries on the Go | Home


----------



## Kaos Dragon

*Re: Some websites keep timing out*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Alex>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Alex-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Win32 Adapter V9 (Tunngle)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-30-2A-6B-8C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI-E Gigab
it Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-30-67-AA-34-A0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ac70:5df5:3611:cc53%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 11, 2011 6:50:09 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, September 12, 2011 6:53:36 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234893415
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-8B-B3-78-00-30-67-AA-34-A0

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2817:2907:9f07:ed81(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2817:2907:9f07:ed81%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{302A6B8C-77FB-48EF-8538-1CE25EDB53B9}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Alex>


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Some websites keep timing out*

Thanks, output looks good.

Let's modify the DNS setting from your router by adding these Public DNS's manually. Your computer will pickup the new changes afterwards.
Using Google Public DNS
Do another ipconfig /all from your computer just to make sure that those DNS's have been applied successfully, there's no need to post the results.


----------



## Kaos Dragon

*Re: Some websites keep timing out*

Ok, I did all that, but it didn't help.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Some websites keep timing out*

You might have to reset the modem/router to the factory default setting, make notes or do print screens of your router settings. Reconfigure all from scratch.
FAQ's on How to Reset Actiontec:
Actiontec Support MI424WR Wireless Broadband Router Revision G


----------



## Kaos Dragon

*Re: Some websites keep timing out*

Not too hard since I never messed with the settings before today, but still nothing.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Some websites keep timing out*



Kaos Dragon said:


> Not too hard since I never messed with the settings before today, but still nothing.


Pls try to be very persistent and contact your ISP again. Something is not right, inform them all the troubleshooting that we have done so far. Ask them about some possible DNS issue thats not resolving.


----------



## Kaos Dragon

*Re: Some websites keep timing out*

I'll give them another call tomorrow. Thanks for all your help so far.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Some websites keep timing out*

No problem...pls keep us posted. :grin:


Kaos Dragon said:


> I'll give them another call tomorrow. Thanks for all your help so far.


----------



## Kaos Dragon

*Re: Some websites keep timing out*

Well they managed to get it fixed this time. Apparently what they did was break my DHCP lease to give me a new IP address, and after that everything started working again. Thanks again 2xg!


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Some websites keep timing out*

I'm really glad that you were persistent and contacted them again. I knew that that issue was your ISP.:grin: 


Kaos Dragon said:


> Well they managed to get it fixed this time. Apparently what they did was break my DHCP lease to give me a new IP address, and after that everything started working again. Thanks again 2xg!


You're Welcome.


----------

